# Which of these Experimental Methods do you think is the best



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

I am just wondering which of the following is the best, since I will continue working with only the top 3 from now on.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

*Method 1*

This is Method 1 and two examples of it


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

*Method 2*

This is Method 2 and two examples of it


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

*Method 3*

This is Method 3 and two examples of it


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

*Method 4*

This is Method 4 and two examples of it


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

*Method 5*

This is Method 5 and two examples of it


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

#5 is the best but I would try it without the hot glue. Superglue might work and it could be attached to the pieces from the back so it wouldn't be noticed.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

I used crystal silicon to do it, although maybe rubber cement might work.


----------



## SketchinCoffee (Nov 7, 2013)

*number 3*

I like number three best, and I think it would be interesting to see the whole surface covered. Maybe also in monochrome colours!


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea, I decided that number 3 is the media that I am going to try to develop more.


----------



## withoutvice (Dec 9, 2013)

I really love the color and texture of number 3. Have you done anything else with that?


----------

